# New to kayak fishing



## swoleymammoth (Apr 27, 2020)

Hey everyone, 

I just bought a lifetime tamarack angler and I’m looking to get it out on some water to start kayak fishing. I’m completely new to this, I’ve only ever shore fished before. Just wondering if anyone has any tips or advice for a new kayak angler and also wondering what lakes would be good to try kayak fishing? I’m in the Davis county area and I was thinking lost creek reservoir or Causey? Anyone have other suggestions? Thanks in advance!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Congrats on the purchase! A few other close places that come to mind are Pineview Reservoir, Willard Bay, and Mantua.


----------



## utskidad (Apr 6, 2013)

Step 1, get a life jacket and always wear it. It's like driving a motor cycle on the highway. You're the one who gets hurt, not the guy in the ski boat. In the same vein, might want to get a bike flag. 

Step 2, might want an anchor. something 1.5-3 pounds to keep in one spot. Doesn't have to be store bought. Anything that sinks and is easy to store. 

You really become an expert at wind patterns when kayak fishing. You'll quickly find out which way the wind is blowing. 

Love those Tamaracks. We've got two. Launched them both off the roof of the car at 70 mph with the roof rack on Father's Day about four years ago when the factory rack failed at 70 mph. Still floating today without problems. Kid you not. 

Upgrades to consider if you stay interested. 
a. Longer paddles. I had to buy paddles on the road when we forgot ours at home. Got something a little longer than the ones that came with them, and really like 'em a lot more. 
b. Fish finder. It's pretty simple to caulk a transponder into one of those bung holes and run a fish finder. You'll save a lot of time not fishing dead water. Cableas usually has 12 volt batteries at best price. I like the Humminbird Pirranamax 4DI, which you can find on ebay for around $100. 
c. Lights. We run LED red and green on the front, and a white battery LED high up on PVC off the back for night fishing. Also, we put some LED ****pit lights in. Like those a lot tying line and for unloading at the ramp in the dark. 
d. Build a decent trolley. We've got one of those ebay kayak trollies for $30 or so. If I were still fishing a lot, I'd be home building one with larger, pneumatic tires.


----------



## Slayer (Feb 3, 2013)

I like a lanyard/ leash on my paddle and net. Love kayak fishing. Should have got one many years ago!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Scotty rod holders. Much <3 for scotty fishing gear. Once you have a couple holders, you only need to buy new bases to move holders around from rig to rig.

A good long handle tangle proof net, and figure out a place for it to sit when you are not needing it.

I dont have a kayak, but we do fish a ton out of inflatable pontoons. You need anchors, even if its just to tie off and rest during a big wind. I like the "Grapnel" anchor style, they fold up when not in use. I'd recommend a 3lb...but two 1.5s work if you tie one to the bottom of another. Those really hook up good doubling them, especially if there is a mossy bottom.









Amazon.com: SEACHOICE Folding Grapnel Anchor 1-1/2 lbs. 41050 : Everything Else


Buy SEACHOICE Folding Grapnel Anchor 1-1/2 lbs. 41050: Everything Else - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com





As for fish finders... I really hate to admit using this dumb thing, but it works and is super accurate. I've verified visually it reads correctly ice fishing using both it and cameras. Its dead nuts simple to use... but you will get snobby looks from other fishermen LOL









Amazon.com: Venterior Handheld Fish Finder, Portable Fishfinder Fish Depth Finder with Sonar Sensor Transducer and LCD Display : Electronics


Amazon.com: Venterior Handheld Fish Finder, Portable Fishfinder Fish Depth Finder with Sonar Sensor Transducer and LCD Display : Electronics



www.amazon.com





-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I'd also recommend a battery trolling motor. The Minn Kota c2 is what I got for my wife, it flys pushing her pontoon. I got it for her following a mishap out on a lake where she cramped up in her shoulder and couldn't row. She was in alot of pain and a big storm was blowing in... I'd ruptured my pontoon bladder so I couldnt go out to help. My son had his pontoon and rowed out to get her, didn't have a rope and ended up tying fishing stringers together to pull her back in. Kindof sketchy.

I have a 1970s Shakespeare "WunderToll" that I still use (rofls... I love that thing). We use them just to get out from shore to the fishing spot, or to help buck the wind on a return to shore (it wont mater where you launch from, the wind seems to ALWAYS come from your launch when you need to return). But, its like most things... when you need it, you REALLY NEED IT. We just use 12v 35ah batteries that we charge up when we return from fishing.



Amazon.com



-DallanC


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

If you use a trolling motor I think you need to license it and paint numbers on the side.


----------



## Animediniol (Sep 26, 2017)

bowgy said:


> If you use a trolling motor I think you need to license it and paint numbers on the side.


I agree with this one.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

bowgy said:


> If you use a trolling motor I think you need to license it and paint numbers on the side.


True. It seems like its gone the way of Utahs "Front license plate" law though, its on the books but no-one seems to care.

I see dozens of 'toons with motors through the year, never seen a ticket... and I've been checked myself with no issue. They dont seem to care on tiny water craft... but, its true you technically need to get it registered and numbered.

-DallanC


----------

